# Brine question



## inkjunkie (Feb 2, 2015)

What happens if one were to use a metal pot for brining purposes?


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

I use stainless steel pots when I brine 

gary


----------



## themule69 (Feb 2, 2015)

Stainless will work just fine. Then their is a ice chest or a plastic bucket of a zip lock bag.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## crazedyak (Feb 2, 2015)

I use zip-locks for the most part, but larger items I use a 5 gallon bucket from one of the big box stores with saran-wrap over the top.

Fit a 20-lb Turkey in the 5 gallon bucket for Christmas, and it worked like magic.


----------



## red dog (Feb 2, 2015)

The main thing is don't use aluminum. It will damage the pot,and possibly give a metallic taste. I have brined in stainless but even stainless isn't all created equal and may corrode. I have also brined in enameled steel, pottery crock, and plastic.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 3, 2015)

The issue with brines and marinades is to use a "non-reactive" pot or vessel.  Glass, plastic, clay, enamel, and the better stainless steel pots are best for brines and marinades.  I use everything but clay. 

Reactive vessels like aluminum, copper, cast iron, and carbon steel are great for cooking (heat transfer) but allow chemical reactions between the salts in brines and the acids in marinades during longer exposures, corroding the vessel and giving metal taste to the food.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

As said above. The choice of container will vary though on how much you are brining. For small amounts any food safe plastic container is great - especially if it has a clip on lid. For larger amounts then a stainless steel pan is good but a lot of people use food safe plastic buckets.













Loin in Brine 1.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 2, 2015


















Pops Brine Brine 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 2, 2015






You need sufficient volume to keep the pork covered. Is there a maximum/minimum size? This is fairly subjective I think, as none of the calculations used appear to take this into account - so I guess not. What is commonly advised is "sufficient brine to just cover the meat".


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 3, 2015)

I use a cheap ($10) stainless pot for brining. I think it's 16 quarts. Worries that brine might cause corrosion issues, I got some of the XL size roasting bags. I think they're made by Glad and on the box it says "turkey size". Anyway. It fits the pot like a can liner and keeps the brine away from the cheap stainless. It also allows me to cinch up the top of the bag while squeezing sll the air out so the meat stays totally submerged.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

Great thinking Md. I That would really help to keep the brine in contact with all of the meat surfaces.


----------

